# Virtual Floppy issues



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

I need to set up a vfd on my vista sp1 x64 pc. I have an app called "Virtual Floppy Drive for Windows 2.1" My problem is when I try to install the driver, it says

"Failed to start the VFD driver.
This driver has been blocked from loading"​
I tried to run the driver setup as admin, to no avail. I see the VF drives in the send-to context menu, but when I try to send files to it, again I get a message about a driver not loaded. 

I was thinking that since windows doesn't allow unsigned drivers to load, If I could just find where to adjust that, it might fix the problem. Any ideas?


----------



## zervon36 (Jan 6, 2010)

I might have a solution, You can turn your USB thumb drive into drive A: by
first disabling the floppy drive in your BIOS. Then going into disk management console and changing your USB thumb drive's letter to A:, Now you should be able to get by any programs forcing you to use drive A:. This was tested and worked with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit i'm not sure if Microsoft implemented this in vista. I've tried it on XP but A: would not show under drive letters. Hope this helps.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

hydroplant said:


> I need to set up a vfd on my vista sp1 x64 pc. I have an app called "Virtual Floppy Drive for Windows 2.1" My problem is when I try to install the driver, it says
> 
> "Failed to start the VFD driver.
> This driver has been blocked from loading"​
> ...



Your last paragraph is the answer to your question - Vista x64 will not load unsigned *device* drivers.

The work-around's that I have seen (to get the unsigned device driver loaded) typically result in BSODs.

I cannot say that about the possible alternative solution by *zervon36*.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.



.


----------

